# Woher bekomme ich "Datenbank-Daten" ?



## megachucky (6. Jan 2005)

ich bin ehrlich gesagt zu faul, um eine einigermaßen große datenbank zu erstellen mit inhalt.

daher wollte ich fragen, ob es irgendwo datenbank inhalt zum runterladen gibt. sollte halt irgend was sinnvolles sein wie zb ne filme datenbank mit schauspieler usw, damit man eben ein DB programm schreiben kann und auch etwas größere abfragen / tabellen machen kann.
sollte daher eben nicht zu groß (also ne millon einträge) und auch nicht zuuu klein sein.

kann mir da jemand einen tip geben?


----------



## niemand (6. Jan 2005)

Du kannst doch jede beliebige Website mit Satistiken parsen und die Daten in eine DB eintragen lassen. Alternativ Wikipedia laden, die Datenbank ist auch sehr umfangreich.

cu


----------



## allievo (7. Jan 2005)

Hi,

falls Du Access hast, dann kannst Du die Nordwind.mdb nehmen. Kannst zwar nicht die Cursorposition hin und her schieben wie es bei bspw. MySQL möglich ist, aber zum ausprobieren langt es allemal!

Gruß
Allievo


----------



## foobar (7. Jan 2005)

> falls Du Access hast, dann kannst Du die Nordwind.mdb nehmen. Kannst zwar nicht die Cursorposition hin und her schieben wie es bei bspw. MySQL möglich ist, aber zum ausprobieren langt es allemal!


Du kannst die Daten auch extrahieren z,b, CVS und dann in ein DMS importieren.

http://mdbtools.sourceforge.net/


----------



## megachucky (7. Jan 2005)

thx. aber dachte das gibts evtl auch einfacher, so dass es zb einfach irgendwo eine sql datei gibt die ich downloaden kann und dann importieren...


----------



## niemand (7. Jan 2005)

http://download.wikimedia.org/

Beim ersten Überfliegen hab ich da was von einer 82GB-Datenbank gelesen - reicht das? 

cu


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Jan 2005)

google mal nach MONDIAL


----------

